# Bad hub.



## MickSpark (6 mo ago)

Has anybody had a bad square d hub?
Today I was trying to thread a standard four bolt square d hub onto the end of my stick of rigid and it just wouldn't go on. I cleaned up the threads of the rigid with a coupler it went right on no problem but the hub would go a couple threads and just stop. It seemed like it was the wrong type of thread. Is that possible, does square d make hubs not intended to be threaded onto rigid conduit?

This is galvanized steel conduit by the way.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Could be counterfeit.


----------



## MickSpark (6 mo ago)

backstay said:


> Could be counterfeit.


Anything's possible but I feel like it's pretty unlikely considering where I got it and the build quality did seem pretty nice. No other visible flies or defects that I could tell.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

MickSpark said:


> Anything's possible but I feel like it's pretty unlikely considering where I got it and the build quality did seem pretty nice. No other visible flies or defects that I could tell.


take it back to the supply house you got it from
when they hand you another, have them check the threads with a nipple before you walk out with it


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

Our (Canadian) hubs are aluminum. I forecast that threading galvanized steel (RMC) into aluminum is going to be difficult. At times, I'll put some "Penetrox" (AKA Noalox, De-ox, anti-oxidant) on the threads. It seems to help. 

I also find some equipment with a 2" NC bore is not manufactured to accept an NPT taper thread very well. Anyways...that's my "2-cents"  .


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Sometimes it happens on galvanized ridged 

They galvanized after threading the conduit so there's a bunch of galvanizing material in the threads other times it's paint in the female thread or it has a casting mark.

Happens on LB's and other fittings so we carry a tap and die on the truck. If it's real bad we reset the die a little tighter before re-threading.

pvc coated is way worse and you can end up with a batch that refuses to thread more than a few turns unless you clean the threads first.

If you have a spare coupling and a nipped cut lines 90 degrees to the thread's with a hacksaw or grinder then use that to clean the thread's


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Yellow 77


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Heating the hub a bit will make it expand and thread on easier but be careful, once it cools you'll never get it unscrewed.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

I would run a 2" die over the threads when I ran into this type of problem. Sometimes worked.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Not in every one's tool chest, but if you have to deal with threads and need to
have a quick reference check.
Standard (SAE) Thread Gauges.








Less than $10 Dollars at Big box store


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

backstay said:


> Could be counterfeit.


I have had to deal with coaxial connectors that weren't threaded to specification because the overseas manufacturer would just use some metric thread that was close to the spec. As it happens gunsmiths have the taps and dies to change the thread back to spec. I forget what they use it for but they were able to bail me out of that jam a couple of times. I did get the factory's receiving equipped with thread gauges and then they were able to reject the bogus threads back to the suppliers. After 2 rejections each supplier would reform their act about selling bogus connectors. That was not our only ongoing problem with parts quality. Some of the fasteners and racking pieces that the western pacific countries would try to pass off as stainless steel could be picked up with a refrigerator advertising magnet. For the grade, the company was paying for significant magnetic attraction was way out of spec. The receiving guys got a couple of those metal fishing magnets that are pretty strong in their adherence to mild steel so if they stuck to the carton they receiving guys would reject the package back to the carrier as wrong material delivered. I didn't figure that was fair to the carrier but it obviated the need to argue with the vendor because the carrier would take it back to them and charge them for the return trip. 

I was able to talk the shipping and receiving manager out of allowing that practice to continue on the grounds that the carriers would see it as dishonest and find a way to pay us back. Back then real vendors didn't do that "buyer pays return shipping" bull so the cost of return shipping was a sufficient deterrent for sending non spec materials. I just wonder how many assemblies go out of factories with counterfeit parts in them. Sooner or later that is going to cost peoples lives. Counterfeits are being found in military supply chains, factories making fire apparatus, railway stock manufacturing... The Lawyers will have a picnic. 

Tom Horne


----------

